

VideoRoulette -- (Almost) every video being posted anywhere on the internet. - davidst
http://api.metadatalabs.com/samples/videoroulette/

======
davidst
Source code is here: <http://api.metadatalabs.com/>

VideoRoulette is a sample app for the metadata labs video fire hose API.

------
JCTony
talk about putting youtube on shuffle mode.

